# Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?



## RyzA (15. April 2014)

*Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Bei mir sind es:

Hip-Hop
R´n´B
Pop
Rock
Metal
Filmusik/Soundtracks
Trance
Ambient/Chillout
Klassik
Vocal House
Funk
Crossover

Wobei ich Metal und Klassik eher seltener höre, aber ich manche Sachen davon richtig gut finde.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

[x] Pop
[x] Rock
[x] RnB
[x] Hip-Hop


----------



## S754 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Pop
Rock
Trance
Hardtechno
Andere: Austropop, Volksmusik, 80er, 90er, New Wave


----------



## X2theZ (15. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

am liebsten:

[x] rock
[x] metal


----------



## Starshiptrooper (15. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Selbstverständlich Metal


----------



## azzih (15. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Am meisten hör ich wahrscheinlich noch Rap, ansonsten noch 70/80iger Rock, Jazz, bissl RnB. 
Ka wäre wahrscheinlich leichter zu sagen was ich wirklich auf keinen Fall hören würde: Diesen Pop-Chartmüll mit dem man im Autoradio ständig penetriert wird, Volksmusik, und mit dem Elektro Kram kann ich außerhalb von Clubs auch nix anfangen.


----------



## Thallassa (15. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Hardtechno wird berücksichtigt, aber Jazz nicht? 

[X] Andere

Drum & Bass
Noise, Rhythmic Noise
Horror Punk
Tech Dance


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Hardtechno wird berücksichtigt, aber Jazz nicht?


 Ich gehe mal davon aus das hier viele jüngere Hörer sind und Jazz ist eher was für älteren Generationen (meiner Meinung nach). Außerdem mußte ich die Umfrage begrenzen und es gibt ja noch die Auswahlmöglichkeit "andere".


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (15. April 2014)

Und was ist mit Rap? 

[x] Hip Hop, RnB und Pop


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Wieso? Rap fällt doch unter Hip-Hop.


----------



## Thallassa (15. April 2014)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus das hier viele jüngere Hörer sind und Jazz ist eher was für älteren Generationen (meiner Meinung nach). Außerdem mußte ich die Umfrage begrenzen und es gibt ja noch die Auswahlmöglichkeit "andere".



Schon klar, mir geht es hier um die allgemeine popularität - hardtechno ist ein nischengenre, während jazz zeitlos beliebt ist - deswegen war ich verwundert


----------



## Multithread (15. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Rock und Pop sind ja ganz in Ordnung, aber...
Was ist mit Funk? 
Was mit Disco?
Was mit NDW?

Das ist das was ich gerne höre.

Klassik (bethoven und co) werden wohl viele hier nicht so mögen.
70er und 80er sind KEINE Klassik


----------



## Laudian (15. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wieso? Rap fällt doch unter Hip-Hop.


 
Ähm... Nein. Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, es wird auch zu vielen anderen Musikrichtungen gerappt, nicht nur zu Hip-Hop. Als Beispiel können da gut die älteren Linkin-Park Alben dienen.

Ich oute mich dann auch gleich mal als Anhänger des Rap-Rock und Rap-Metal 




			
				Headcrash schrieb:
			
		

> Metal (Trash, Deathmetal usw)


Außerdem ist die Bezeichnung "Müll Metal" nicht gerade freundlich. Es heißt immernoch Thrash Metal ^^


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (15. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

[X] Rock; -> Jazzrock; Funk; Bluesrock


----------



## Khazar (15. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Lieblingsgenre? Nä, ich habe nur Lieblingssongs und selbst die hängen von meiner "mood" ab und können sich abnutzen. ^^


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*



Laudian schrieb:


> Ähm... Nein. Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, es wird auch zu vielen anderen Musikrichtungen gerappt, nicht nur zu Hip-Hop. Als Beispiel können da gut die älteren Linkin-Park Alben dienen.


Ok, das stimmt. Aber überwiegend kommt Rapgsang im Hip-Hop Genre vor. 





> Außerdem ist die Bezeichnung "Müll Metal" nicht gerade freundlich. Es heißt immernoch Thrash Metal ^^


Sorry!


----------



## Nexus71 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

a) THrash, Death,Black,Doom Metal
b) Electro, Psy-Hard-Goa Trance, TripHop,Ambient
c) Industrial, EBM
d) ein bisserl Punk und Goth (aber oldschool, nicht der Müll von heutzutage)
c) selten Klassik, 80er, Filmsoundtracks


----------



## Disneyfreund (15. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Klassik 
Filmsoundtracks.
Trance
Rock 
Pop

Andere :
Instrumental
80er 90er
Spielsoundtracks
Dubstep


----------



## thunderofhate (15. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Schwierig. 

Metal, elektronische Tanzmusik (Gabber, Hardcore, Industrial, Hard Trance/Techno, Hard House, Breakbeat, Drum and Bass, Electro, Trance, Techno, Eurodance, Early Rave, Frenchcore) 
Allerdings beschränkt sich mein Musikgeschmack generell nicht auf bestimmte Genres, denn jedes hat seine Perlen.


----------



## Goyoma (15. April 2014)

Dubstep


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (16. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Definitiv Trance, nachfolgend von anderer elektronischen Musik wie Dupstep, Techno, etc pp.

Sonst gefällt mir nichts


----------



## coroc (16. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Alles mögliche...

Hauptsächlich Metal, aber auch da nicht alles.

In letzer Zeit hauptsächlich progressives Zeugs wie Dream Theater. AB und zu Klassik, Jazz & Blues, auch im Verbund mit Progressivem Zeugs. ^^

Dann ganz gerne mal Filmmusik und Klassik, hängt beides stark vom eigentlichen Lied ab. Je nach laune hör ich auchmal (Hard) Rock, also DP, Black Sabbath und Led Zeppelin usw. Ganz selten kommt auch mal Funk, aber das wirklich sher selten.

Einfacher zu sagen ist, was ich nicht höre: Elektronisches Zeugs, Rap usw..


----------



## -Atlanter- (16. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

[x]Trance
[x]Metal
[x]Soundtracks 
[x]Andere
- Crossover, Dubstep, Happy Hardcore, Dance, Eurodance, Italo Dance, Italo Disco, Nu Italo Disco, Italo Space, Synth Disco, Synth Pop, Elektro Pop

Meistens höre ich Trance, von Oktober - Februar aber öfters Metal, je nach Lust und Laune auch anderes. 
Zurzeit liegt mein Schwerpunkt auf Soundtrack und Disco.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Eigentlich nur RnB.


----------



## beren2707 (17. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

[x] Rock
[x] Metal (auch Powermetal)
[x] Klassik
[x] Filmmusik/Soundtracks


----------



## GamerKing_33 (18. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Techno (am meisten den alten Happy Hardcore aus den 90ern, bei mir bevorzugt Blümchen)
Metal (Bei mir Rammstein)


----------



## XP1500Monster (18. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Metal. Nu Metal, Black Metal, Death Metal, Melodic Death Metal. Ach ja, Power Metal.
Ganz selten höre ich auch mal Nightcore.


----------



## Wiggo (19. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Ganz klar Rock. Seit wann sind Hip-Hop und Rap eigentlich Musik?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Definitiv kein Trash Metal, Rap, Techno und Volksmusik. Ansonsten gerne Pop, Rock, NDW, New Wave, Italo Pop, Oldies usw,


----------



## RyzA (19. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*



Wiggo schrieb:


> Seit wann sind Hip-Hop und Rap eigentlich Musik?


 Komisch das solche "qualifizierten" Kommentare meistens von Menschen kommen die nur eine Musikrichtung hören und ihre Musikrichtung für das Maß aller Dinge halten.


----------



## Memphys (20. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Komisch das solche "qualifizierten" Kommentare meistens von Menschen kommen die nur eine Musikrichtung hören und ihre Musikrichtung für das Maß aller Dinge halten.


 
Hin und wieder mach ich auch solche Kommentare, aber nur dann wenn man auch versteht das ich das nicht ernst meine. Finde zwar auch das einige Bereiche des Deutschrap die Bezeichnung Musik nicht verdient haben, selbiges denken aber sicher auch viele über Thrash/Death/Black Metal. Von daher...

Naja, wie auch immer. Höre gerne:

- Rock
- Metal (eigentlich alles)
- Hip Hop (meistens Zeug was zumindest teilweise Metal-Einflüsse hat, zB. Hollywood Undead, Limp Bizkit...)
- Elektronische Musik (wie auch immer man das nennt, Celldweller, Blue Stahli, Subkulture... find ich super für Egoshooter)


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Ok ok! Kenne dich nicht und wußte nicht das es ironisch oder so gemeint war.

Sorry!!!


----------



## Cryonics (23. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Drum 'n' Bass in allen Variationen. 
Vom Oldskewl Jungle bis hin zum Neurofunk, ist alles dabei.


----------



## efdev (23. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

soweit bin ich offen für alles nur Rap&HipHop kann ich garnicht leiden zumindest ohne eine verbindung mit Rock oder Metal.


----------



## YuT666 (23. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Da die Meinungen wie immer völlig verschieden sind (und das ist auch gut so), sind Diskussionen und vor allen Dingen persönliche werdende Anfeindungen wegen der einzelnen Geschmäcker vollkommen sinnfrei, da jeder hören kann was er möchte.

Ich stehe seit jeher auf Deathmetal, Grindcore, Mathcore, Hardcore, Goregrind usw ... ab und an mal etwas Rock/Post-Punk aus den 70ern & 80ern wie Joy Division usw ... auch Kram wie alte Black Sabbath oder Witchfinder General. Ausserdem noch gute ältere Movies Soundtracks im John Carpenter Stil oder die Zombie-Sachen von Goblin. Aufgewachsen bin ich eben mit Sabbath und elternbedingt mit diversen Krautrock-Drogenbands aus den späten 60ern/70ern wie Amon Düül, Ash Ra Tempel usw ...

Eigentlich kann ich mir aus verschiedenen Richtungen was rausholen, solange es mich persönlich anspricht und eher düster ist. Schunkelkram kann ich persönlich überhaupt nicht ab. Anderen gefällt halt sowas wieder, also was solls.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (23. April 2014)

DnB, Chillstep, teilweise auch normaler Dubstep und Vocal Dubstep.
Dann minimalistic, lässt sich Super geil zum zocken mMn, aber auch Rock und Hip Hop gehen klar.
Und dann noch Pendulum   welche Musikrichtung die eig Machen, von denen ist einfach alles geil.


----------



## RyzA (23. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Metal&Hip-Hop Crossover aus den 90´ern:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfFD709OtFM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBYfSw2yLsw
Run DMC und Aerosmith waren auch cool. Leider gibt es das Video nicht mehr bei You Tube. Nur live mit Kid Rock:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPqHKAdLoFU

Bodycount waren auch cool:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJ7Rjlo0aJo


----------



## Johnny05 (23. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Rock & Metal, was anderes gibt´s hier nicht auf die Ohren.
Ansonsten noch Classic Rock 70's.

Mfg

Johnny05


----------



## Monsjo (26. April 2014)

Metal und Electro. Andere Sachen auch, aber nicht so regelmäßig.


----------



## bleblo13 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Rock und Metal, davon viel aus dem progressive Bereich (Ayreon, Dream Theater) und selten Klassik und Dubstep.


----------



## kingsvn (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

[X] HIPHOP
[X] RNB


----------



## Polyethylen (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

[x] Rock
[x] andere: 
Rock'n'Roll
Country
und allgemein viel aus den 60er/70er/80ern


----------



## machine4 (1. Juni 2014)

Ich bin alleshörer, aber wenn ich mich festlegen müsste wäre es wohl Electro/House.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (3. Juni 2014)

Ich höre mir so ziemlich alles an, von Nu-Metal bis zur klassischen Musik. Es gibt eigentlich nur 2 Genrearten von Musik, wo ich keine Sekunde aushalten kann: deutscher Gangstarap und Schlager.


Aktuell zieh ich mir massenweise Filmmusik rein. Kann manchmal verdammt inspirierend sein...


----------



## VikingGe (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

[X] Metal (alles außer -core und dieses Zeug mit Pig Squeels)
[X] Rock (hauptsächlich das, was so als 70er Jahre-Hardrock durchgeht)
und, was mir hier vollkommen fehlt:
[X] Folk 

Bin da aber auch recht fokussiert, also Hip Hop nur in extrem seltenen Ausnahmefällen (kennt hier jemand Manau?) und ab und zu mal was aus der Aggrotech-Ecke. Mit den meisten anderen Genres kann ich gar nichts anfangen, schon gar nicht mit denen, die klingen als wären meine Lautsprecher defekt. Hallo Dubstep.


----------



## ManChild (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

[X] Hip-Hop
[X] RnB


----------



## Minaxo (6. Juni 2014)

[x] Rock 
[x] Metal 
[x] andere - Post-Hardcore, Punk, Ska


----------



## CosmoCortney (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Ich höre jeden Tag Kraftwerk :3
Ich mag diese Experimentelle elektronische Musik - und wie Kraftwerk es selbst nennt - Maschinenmusik.
Auch den ganzen 80er- und 90er-Techno, -Electro usw 
Das was heute so kommt interessiert mich gar nicht..

Meine Lieblingsinterpreten sind unter anderem Kraftwerk, Klaus Schulze, Daft Punk (wobei ich RAM nicht ausstehen kann), Westbam, Ken Ishii, Denki Groove usw...


----------



## Basell (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Trance and Pop,
dies sind einfach die besten Music Richtigungen!

Auch wenn man Pop nicht als eigene Richtung sehen kann,
Pop kommt einfach von der Bezeichnung Populär


----------



## DeYoshi (26. Juni 2014)

Ich höre am liebsten Jazz und Blues was für mein Alter ziemlich untypisch ist.
Kommt höchstwahrscheinlich von meinem Klarinettenlehrer der ausschließlich Jazz und Blues gehört und gespielt hat.


----------



## zLein (10. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Indie!!!


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (16. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Grindcore ftw


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (20. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

60-90er 

Die heutige Musik ist für mich keine Musik mehr.


----------



## BlackNeo (22. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

x Hardcore
x Melodic-Hardcore
x Post-Hardcore
x Hardcore-Punk
x Punkrock
x Electro
x Minimal
x Reggae

Und ab und zu n bissl Deatmetal.


----------



## wievieluhr (22. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Raggae-Dancehall
Ghetto Funk
Ragadub
Hip Hop

und unter bestimmten vorraussetzungen auch Hardtekkno 
 (so als Tipp: Mydriasis, erhöhte Körpertemperatur, unbendiges Verlangen zu tanzen ....)


----------



## jamie (22. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Sehr viel abgespacten Kram:

Progressive Metal
Avantgarde
Fusion
Crossover

und diverse Metal-Sub-Genres und auch anderern (Gitarren-dominierten) Krams, sei es klassisch, Jazz, funky oder whatever.


----------



## FlakZ (22. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Heavy Metal alla Sabbaton oder EQUILIBRIUM


----------



## coroc (23. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Kleines update meinerseits:

Kaum mehr klassischen heavy Metal, doch eher das progressive zeugs, also prog Metall und rock, aber auch speziellere Sachen, habe nur keinen plan wo genau ich das einordnen soll


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. August 2014)

Metal(Korn) PunkRock ( Bad Religion, Billy Talent Böhze Onkelz) Rockabilly ist auch nett,
Mainstream fast nicht ( nur Au revoir, Alles mit Robin Schulz)
Das meiste von 80er- bis Anfang 00


----------



## Isoroku (25. August 2014)

1. Black Metal (Burzum, Nargaroth, Ulver...)
2. Viking & Pagan Metal (Mithothyn, Falkenbach, Arathorn...)
3. Folk (Triakel, Piatkoswski & Riek, Kari Rueslåtten...) und hin und wieder auch mal
4. Klassik (Beethoven, Vivaldi, Tschaikowsky... also das, was irgendwie alle hören; wenn sie denn Klassik hören)


----------



## Abufaso (31. August 2014)

Um mal von dem ganzen Metal und Rock wegzukommen: Progressive House, Trance, Hardstyle und Dubstep.
Nur kein Kontor-Dance Zeug a la R.I.O. und Pitbull.


----------



## Cryonics (12. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Bin relativ Breitbändig in Sachen Musik 

Rock
Metal
Reggae
Drum and Bass
Trance
Oldskool
Jungle
Hardstyle
Hardcore
Jazz
Klassik

ist alles dabei ^^


----------



## DeSquirrel (27. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Bei mir ist es so EDM/Techno/House der Sektor wird rauf und runter gespielt.


----------



## Dragon AMD (27. September 2014)

Ich höre querbeet von House bis Rock und Heavymetal.

Dupstep höre ich in letzter zeit mehr.

Mfg


----------



## BertB (27. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

metal, vor allen death und black,
und stoner rock


----------



## Yam2k (27. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Trance, Techno, Psy, (Progressive) House (Richtiger House, nicht das was Beatport darunter listet  )


----------



## alm0st (29. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

[x] _Rock_
[x] _Metal_
[x] _andere_

EDM ganz im Allgemeinen (Dubstep, DnB, Trap, House, Trance, usw.), dazu noch Old School Hip Hop / Rap.


----------



## shotta (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

zuhause viel deutschrap und house/techno. im club kann ich nur noch zu techno tanzen, während ich früher in den mainstream charts discos unterwegs war..


----------



## Natler (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Jeweils ein [x] für Rock und Soundtracks (v.a. von Games).


----------



## HighEnd111 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

[X] Pop
[X] Rock
[X] Klassik
[X] Filmmusik

Insbesondere die letzten beiden Punkte sind zur Zeit bei mir aktuell, momentan höre ich extrem viel Musik von "Two Steps from Hell". Rock & Pop geht natürlich immer 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8NGtL3HUPUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amon (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Handgemachte Gitarren Musik


----------



## krypton109 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Remix find ich auch gut ^^


----------



## EdShawnMitchell (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Hi,

Ich höre gerne

Hip-Hop 
R´n´B 
Pop
Rock
Deep House
Filmusik/Soundtracks
Trance
Ambient/Chillout
Trip Hop
Drum&Bass
Vocal House
Funk
Hardhouse
Tech-House

Mfg

Ed


----------



## Abufaso (21. Januar 2015)

Meistens: 
HipHop, deutsch sowie englisch, ab und zu Deep House und Dubstep, am liebsten aber elektronisches AufDieFresse, sprich Progressive House , Hardstyle und auch mal Trap.


----------



## wievieluhr (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Goa,
PsyTrance,
Tekkno,
HardTekk
Rugadub,
Dancehall,
Shambhala, ( https://soundcloud.com/stickybuds/stickybuds-fractal-forest-1 )
Wookie Shuffle


----------



## TammerID (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Rock, Metal, RnB, Hip-Hop (nur englischer)

Generell ist es von der Stimmungslage abhängig, aber Metal wird immer für mich auf Platz 1 sein. 
Ist auch die einzige Musikrichtung die immer geht


----------



## NotAnExit (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Metal, Rock.  Alle Härtegrade, von ZZ Top bis Aborted.

Aber auch Johnny Cash, Front242, ab und an mal Rockabilly.


----------



## Rinkadink (7. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

[x] andere


----------



## Sunglass-Lion (7. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Alles was einen guten Klang hat  (Hauptsächlich Metal und Rock


----------



## Noxxphox (7. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

ich höre ja eig kaum musik da ich damit nicht alzuviel anfangen kann... aber wen dan eh nur metal 
dope, calejon, arch enemy, six feet under, wbtbwb so am meisten


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Rockabilly
Psychobilly
Northern Soul
Ska
New Wave
80er-Jahre-Trash-Pop
Hardcore (nicht den Gabberquatsch)
Punk (in all seinen Facetten)
Thrash Metal
(Melodic) Death Metal
Power Violence
Ausgewählter Hip-Hop, Dubstep, Techno, Pop

Es lassen sich in nahezu jeder Musikrichtung Perlen finden, aber manche Richtungen sagen mir halt tendenziell mehr zu als andere.


----------



## RyzA (17. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Welche Musikrichtung mir auch noch gefällt ist "New Retro Wave". Synthi Musik (Pop) im Stil der 80 ´er Jahre.


----------



## Michi-M (24. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Also ich kann eigentlich alles ausstehen, aber Schlager ist halt einfach zum kotzen.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Bei mir sieht es wie folgt aus:
Blues 
fast alle musikrichtungen die auf blues aufgebaut sind.
außerdem Metal
Trash Metal
classic Rock
usw.


----------



## Miloma (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Ich höre viel Musik aus verschiedenen Musikrichtungen. Wenn mir Lieder gefallen, höre ich auch gerne mal in andere Genres rein, die mir sonst nicht so zusagen (Hip Hop zum Beispiel). Insgesamt bin ich aber auf jeden Fall ein Fan von Rockmusik und höre das auch bevorzugt.


----------



## thunderofhate (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Momentan wieder hauptsächlich Hardcore(-Techno). Im Auto auch Volksmusik. Abends auch gerne Klassik.
Das ändert sich aber alle 2-3 Monate


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Generell ist bei mir zuerst die Qualität wichtig und wenn Musik wirklich gut ist dann klingt es auch Live entsprechend. Wenn ich so manches mir Live anhöre habe ich nicht das Gefühl das es noch Musik ist bzw jeder das spielt was er meint


----------



## LucaMng (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Also ich stehe zur Zeit mega auf Rock, feier aber auch fast alle Song, die auf Nocopyrightsongs hochgeladen werden.


----------



## Shaqesbeer (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Eigentlich hör ich fast so gut wie alles, zur Zeit etwas ruhiger z.b. Jack Johnson


----------



## DShadowK (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Musik = Schlagzeug+Gitarre+Gesang (mindestens)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Gitarre ist immer gut so lange es nicht so klingt wie Katze in Säge  und beim Gesang sollte die Stimme was bieten. Dazu klopfe ich dann gerne mal Live ab ob da ein Künstler dahinter steckt oder nur die massigen Eintagsfliegen.


----------



## endorph1ne (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Klassik (am besten mit vieeeel Klavier)
Filmmusik/Soundtracks (episches Orchester)
UK House & Deep House
Acapella Gesang (meist iwelche ytube cover)
Loop Cover (auch auf youtube zu finden)


----------



## Zocker_Boy (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

[x] wonach ich gerade Lust habe

Ist bei mir ziemlich stimmungsabhängig, bei mir ist von Apres Ski Gedudel bis Hard Rock fast alles aufm Rechner drauf (und für das was fehlt gibt es dann ja noch youtube)


----------



## Pittermann (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

_[x] Rock
[x] Klassik
[x] Filmmusik/Soundtracks_

Was noch fehlt: Folk(-Rock)

Diese zumindest hauptsächlich.


----------



## mhmdoch (1. November 2015)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

hiphop


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2015)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Wer 80´er Jahre Synth Pop mag den kann ich den You Tube Channel "New Retro Wave" empfehlen:

https://www.youtube.com/user/NewRetroWave


----------



## Xaphyr (13. November 2015)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Metal& Klassik, am liebsten gemeinsam.


----------



## xJiXsaw (21. November 2015)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Zum größten Teil Hip-Hop und hier und da mal RnB. Zum Thema Hip-Hop sind es meist die "Kopfnickerbeats"!


----------



## Xaphyr (21. November 2015)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*



xJiXsaw schrieb:


> "Kopfnickerbeats"!



*Pommes*


----------



## hotfirefox (25. November 2015)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

[x] andere 						
-> Hardcore
-> Hardstyle (meist Raw)


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*


Alternative
Downtempo
UK Garage
Trip-Hop
Metalcore
"Djent"


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (19. September 2017)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Eigentlich höre ich prinzipiell alles - solange es mir gefällt.

Der Hauptanteil liegt aber definitiv bei Elektronischer Tanzmusik - vor allem die Jahre 1995 - 2010.

Seit aber gegen Ende des letzten Jahrzehnts immer mehr House/Dubstep gespielt wurde und wird,
während altvertrautes wie Trance, HardTrance, Euro- und Italodance sowie HandzUp immer mehr in
der Versenkung verschwand, habe ich eben mehr geschaut ''was es sonst noch so gibt''
und bin dabei auf interessante 'Dinge' wie Manowar, Nazareth oder Twisted Sister gestoßen, 
deren schnellere Musikstücke sich außerdem hervorragend bei meinem Radsport bewährt haben.

Auch scheinen seit einiger Zeit, einige Produzenten, Acts und DJs wieder etwas mehr auf 'schneller' und 'härter'
zu setzen, während andere wie z.B. der australische DJ S3RL, schon seit 2007 nichts anderes als Happy Hardcore und Hardstyle produzieren.

Ebenfalls gibt es zumindest in der NÖ und Wiener Gegend immer mehr Partys und Veranstaltungen die unter dem Motto
'Classic Electronic Dance Music' - von den 90ern bis 2010 - laufen oder eben gleich ausschließlich, Rave, Hardcore & Hardstyle spielen.
Alles gut besucht und die Karten sind meist ziemlich schnell ausverkauft. Ich blicke diesbezüglich also etwas positiver in die Zukunft.


----------



## usernamepleasehere (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Hauptsächlich Metal (5FDP, Amon Amarth, Limp Bizkit etc.) und manchmal Rock (Ugly Kid Joe, Kid Rock, Bill Haley and his comets etc.). 
Aber prinzipiell gefällt mir alles was mir halt gefällt, dabei ist mir die Musikrichtung völlig Schnuppe


----------



## pedi (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Blues, Bluegrass und Cajun fehlen in der liste.
genau diese musik.


----------



## Nexus71 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Metal, Industrial, Psytrance, ein bischen Techno und TripHop. Früher hab ich auch viel Punk, 80er und "Gothic" gehört


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Ein am " Liebsten " habe ich eher nicht da es einfach variiert. Bei vielen moderneren Sachen verzichte ich nur gerne auf Live da man öfters kaum noch einen Zusammenhang erkennt zu dem abgemischten Titel weil der Gesang oft grausam ist und dann noch versucht wird mit bescheidenen Instrumentenbeherrschung sich in den Vordergrund zu spielen.


----------



## Tilfred (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Was gerade gefällt. Ich lass mich ungern festlegen und bin Neuem immer aufgeschlossen. Und Alles zu 
seiner Zeit!


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Energische, orientalisch angehauchte Musik mit hebräischem Gesang (Light in Babylon) und Klassik.

Beim Trainieren Hardcoretechno.


----------



## Ryuminawa (8. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Am liebsten Metal & Rock. \m/

Beim zeichnen oder lesen darf es aber auch gerne mal Instrumental sein.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Rock, Filmmusik, andere

Habe andere gewählt weil ich kann manches nicht wirklich zuordnen, Musik war nun mal nur ein Nebenfach in der Schule  Aufgewachsen bin ich mit Techno und zwar mit Scooter, da ihre Songs aber mit der Zeit langweiliger wurden und immer mehr Copy&Paste kam, habe ich Techno irgendwie aufgegeben. DJ Tatana hatte ich frühe auch noch gehört aber bin eben hauptsächlich zu Rock gewechselt.


----------



## dgeigerd (11. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

EDM
Electro
Chillstep
Melodic Dubstep
Vaportrap
Darkwave
Industrial 
EBM
NDH

Das sind so die Musikrichtungen die ich am meisten höre wobei EBM und EDM eher Überbegriffe sind


----------



## Amigo (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

[x] _andere
_
Viel House, Tech-House, Deep House, Techno, Minimal... 

Trance und Hardtechno als Auswahl ist zu wenig... zumindest für nen Berliner! 

Jazz und Blues auch gerne... eigentlich gibt jedes Genre schöne Musik her!


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Sorry das ich damals bei dieser Umfrage nicht "0" eingegeben habe. Wußte ich nicht das es dann zeitlich unbegrenzt ist.
Aber vielleicht könnte man diesen Thread ja irgendwann schließen und eine neue starten.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (13. September 2019)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Prinzipiell höre ich jedes Genre (solange mir das Lied zusagt),

aber Elektronische Tanzmusik (v. a. späte 90er bis 2010) ist eben mein Lieblingsgenre.
Also (Hard) Trance, (Happy) Hardcore, Techno, Hands-Up, Eurodance, Euro-House, Hard-House, Tech-House, Italodance.


----------



## FROSTY10101 (23. September 2019)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Ich mag indische Musik (Ragas)


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (23. September 2019)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Techno (Dark, Minimal), House, Jazz, Hip Hop 1980 - 2000. Ansonsten höre Livesets von großen Events.
Wenn ich Deutsch Rap/Hip-Hop oder allgemein Deutsche Musik höre, da möchte das Essen wieder Rückwährts zur Speiseröhre hinaus.


----------



## Krautmausch (24. September 2019)

*AW: Welche Musikrichtungen mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Ich hör einen Haufen Zeug, muss nur erfrischend klingen. Klar hab ich auch Lieblingssongs oder -alben, die ich immer wieder gern höre, aber mir hängt eine Sorte Musik schnell zum Hals raus, vorallem das immergleiche Gedudel im Radio, sobald die genretypischen Struktur- und Melodiemuster und Instrumentenbesetzungen langweilig werden.

Ich hör mal Prog Pop oder Art Pop, dann hör ich mal Drum'n'Bass oder Jungle oder Drill'n'Bass oder IDM oder wie auch immer man es nennen will, dann hör ich mal Bluegrass oder Folk Punk, dann hör ich mal Folk Metal oder Symphonic Metal, dann höre ich mal Smooth Jazz oder Hard Bop Jazz oder Deep Funk, dann hör ich mal Big Beat oder Breakbeat, dann hör ich mal Boom Bap Rap oder Jazz Rap, dann hör ich mal klassische Symphonien oder Minimal Music (nicht zu verwechseln mit Minimal Techno, dem ich herzlich wenig abgewinnen kann).

Klingt wahrscheinlich ziemlich hochnäsig, so mit abgehobenen Genres um sich zu werfen, und in vielen davon steh ich gar nicht tief drin, aber tut mir Leid, ich brauch einfach die Abwechslung.


----------

